# 7 bettas dead in one day



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

whelp, i did it 
i killed 7 out of 9 bettas 

at first i was clueless on how i did it, but i know now. i put some flea powder in a vacuum bag (we have fleas) you put it in the bag so the fleas that get vacuumed up die. well, i totally neglected to even think that the powder would actually come out from the vacuum (through the vents, its normal) 

so my fish obviously died due to that.
can anyone imagine how awful i feel  my belly is sick and i feel like complete crap.


now my question, do i completely clean the tanks? do i throw out the gravel?
two of my fish that lived are in the same tank. that tank housed three bettas. one of the two died. i did a 50% water change, and then at 20% a couple of days later. so of course i am going through a mini cycle now. should i just dump all of that water and throw out the gravel?

do i need to replace all of my filter cartridges also? 

thanks for any help guys. i cant belive i did that! and if you knew me you would see why, because i am always paranoid about my fish tanks and making sure everyone is doing great, etc


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would take the tanks down and REALLY clean everything. I would replace all the filter materials. Sorry for lose, but trust me your not the first one to do something like this.


RC


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks RC
i knew you would have some input!
sadly it looks like another one of my fish is going to die 

yay for me, i get to cycle tanks again.........


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know any long time fish keeper that hasn't somehow did something that in hine sight couldn't have been prevented. I know I've done my far share. Anything in the tank that is not porous should be ok with a very good rinsing. 


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

My son tipped lavendar baby talc into the tank with one of my Bettas not long ago, luckily the talc isn't toxic on it's own so when I found what he'd done I just gave the tank a really good clean out and the betta was ok. He's also done things like added cordial to the tank (said he thought the fish looked thirsty) and another time he put PVA glue in it. After many repromands he's finally got the idea not to put things in the tank. perhpas try covering ur tanks with cling wrap before you vacuum, there will be enough air in the top of the tank for them to breath in the time it takes you to vacuum, then remove it when you're done..no risk of the powder diffusing into the water that way.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you.

i have cleaned out all four of the tanks and threw out all of the filter cartridges. i have some shopping to do tomorrow.
gonna get some bio Sparta, a few new bettas, and some cartilages.

this REALLY stinks. a few of those bettas i had i dont feel like i can find ever again


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

manda that border collie is awosme i love border collies i ahve one myslef that is white and black


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

everyone thanks Ruckus is a border collie. 
tehee! he is actually a tri colored sheltie 
thanks anyway!


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Just so you know, the product is called Bio-spira, not Bio-Sparta... although it could be compared to the historical Spartans, in a way.... Hm. I smell thesis paper! Just kidding. 

Yeah, I've done stupider things than that. I once cleaned my hands with Germ-X, then got my fingers all over my heater and plopped it into the tank without rinsing it. Boy, did I ever feel stupid - and cruel.  Thinking about it still makes me sad.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

manda said:


> everyone thanks Ruckus is a border collie.
> tehee! he is actually a tri colored sheltie
> thanks anyway!


i thought he was a standard aussie shephard?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Look at his folded ear tips  Not an aussie trait, but definitely a sheltie one  The photo makes him look tall for a sheltie.

Im really sorry about your bettas Manda.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I love the rabbit pic (sorry off the topic) but I'm a softy for those guys


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

tehee
actually he is a big sheltie! most shelties are about 16 inches or so, and he is 19 inches. it happens in shelties, there size is so unpredictable! no matter how well bred.
my big boy came from a show breeder. of course he is no show dog, but he came from great breeders. like i said, size varries in shelties. from 12 inches, to 20 inches. even in the same litter.
oh yeah, and keep in mind he looks tall because he doesnt have much of a coat yet. he isnt even a year old, when they are about three of so they get that really long coat 

thanks for the comment on the rabbit pic. thats one of my rabbits. His name is Alex.

well, i got new bettas yesterday and got some bio-spirta, so far so good!


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would'nt want to be a fish owned by you!! LOL


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks alot.


----------



## rollntider (Feb 12, 2007)

FYI instead of flea powder in the vacuum, to get rid of fleas. This is what I did when my dog got fleas and infested my house.

I bought a night light and put it in a room with the only light on at night. 
I put a bowl (a tupperware or butter bowl) half with water and a liberal 3 or 4 squirts of dish liquid in the bowl, put the bowl underneath the light.

I would wake up in the morning with about 40 + fleas in the water. after a month of doing this, no more fleas.

The soap keeps the fleas from jumping out some how, and they are attracted to the light, they jump towards this and end up in the water. 

One draw back, keeping the animals from drinking the soap water. 

I hope that helps, it may be a nice alternative, and it worked for me.


----------

